# Need experienced KS programmer



## kontaktlibrary (Dec 20, 2013)

Our company is looking to employ an experienced KSP programmer with prospects of long term cooperation/employment. 
Please send your portfolio and resume.

Email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## mpalenik (Dec 22, 2013)

I sometimes think these job requests are really barking up the wrong tree to get the best talent. But maybe it's cheaper this way, too. If, instead of KSP programmers, they sought out the best programmers, they could become wizards at Kontakt scripting in less than a week and would probably have a better mathematical/numerical background for creating sophisticated scripts.

Of course, I could be wrong, but I thought I'd throw in my 2¢.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 22, 2013)

I think it's a good place to post. If I didn't have so much work currently I would have offered my services.


----------



## Tod (Dec 23, 2013)

TotalComposure @ Sun Dec 22 said:


> I think it's a good place to post. If I didn't have so much work currently I would have offered my services.



I agree, heh heh, is there another place that might have the quality of Kontakt scripters that are found here. I don't know for sure, I don't travel the net a lot.

I'm not one of them but I think there are some very good scripters here on VI-Control. o-[][]-o


----------



## kontaktlibrary (Feb 16, 2014)

Still Hot!


----------

